# Bin ich zu Kleinkariert?



## RockAddict (22. Juni 2018)

Hab das G16 nun seit drei Wochen und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Komme mir aber durch den Schriftzug "Crafted by Nicolai" verarscht vor, da dieser Schriftzug auf den in Bosnien gefertigten Rahmen steht und die in Deutschland geschweißten Rahmen haben "Made in Germany" drauf stehen.
Laut Kalle werden die Fullys in Deutschland hergestellt, warum also "Crafted by Nicolai"?
Kommt mein Rahmen aus Bosnien? 

"Made in Germany" rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den Preis und hat für mich immer noch einen hohen Stellenwert.
Wollte ich "Made in Bosnien" hätte ich auch ein Liteville kaufen können (Ich weiß ist Taiwan).

Also, bin ich zu kleinlich, oder ist es bei dem Preis gerechtfertigt, vor allem da auf der Seite damit geworben wird dass ALLE Rahmen in Deutschland hergestellt werden?

Vorab Antworten auf Fragen die kommen werden:
- Wenn du sehr zufrieden bist, warum legst du dann so viel wert auf einen Schriftzug?
Hier geht es ums Prinzip. Es wird damit geworben und bei dem Test Ride hatte ich ein G16 unter mir auf dem dick drauf stand "made in germany".

-Macht dich der Schriftzug schneller?
Blödsinn! Nur die Farbe rot macht einen schneller.


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Juni 2018)

Steht auf meinem auch und der kam aus Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEORUN (22. Juni 2018)

Fullys grundsätzlich und inzwischen auch wieder alle Rahmen werden in Deutschland gefertigt, egal was drauf steht


----------



## RockAddict (22. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Steht auf meinem auch und der kam aus Lübbrechtsen.


Also doch zu kleinlich 
Warum machen die das dann mit dem "Crafted by Nicolai".
Made in Germany ist das was Nicolai aus macht und fast schon ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal unter all den anderen Räder.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (22. Juni 2018)

Erwiesenermaßen nach neuestem Stand der Olympiade macht blau schneller


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2018)

Sei lieber froh das nicht sowas drauf steht....


----------



## Blaubarschbub (22. Juni 2018)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Erwiesenermaßen nach neuestem Stand der Olympiade macht blau schneller



Meinen Sie so ein blau?


----------



## bobbycar (22. Juni 2018)




----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juni 2018)

Frag doch mal bei Nicolai warum du den Schriftzug drauf hast und ob dein Rahmen "Made in Germany" ist.
Bei dem Preis versteh ich schon, dass du sicher sein willst, dass er auch aus Deutschland kommt.

Ansonsten ist der Schriftzug ja egal mMn, wenn's nur darum geht.


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Juni 2018)

GEORUN schrieb:


> Fullys grundsätzlich und inzwischen auch wieder alle Rahmen werden in Deutschland gefertigt, egal was drauf steht



Jetzt steht auch wieder Made in Germany drauf soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (22. Juni 2018)

Nimm einen dicken Edding, streich es durch und schreibe "_Made in Germany_" hin  . Erledigt  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Juni 2018)

Ich würd Pussy draufschreiben.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Juni 2018)

Also ich finde "Made in Germany" schon geil, aber "Crafted by Nicolai" ist auch richtig gut, denn es drückt ja was aus! "*Hergestellt von Nicolai*"! Wir hatten ja diese Diskussion schon und ich kann alle Zweifler und Kritiker gut verstehen. Wenn man mit einer Sache wirbt, muss es auch so sein, wie man verspricht! Mich stört diese Globalisierung in vielen Bereichen, in anderen ist es wieder toll, dass die Welt so "zusammengerückt" ist...
Ich würde diesen Schriftzug "Crafted by Nicolai" trotzdem mit Stolz durch die Gegend fahren, denn 1. ist es ein NICOLAI, 2. gibt es mit dieser Aussage auf der Kettenstrebe sicher nicht so viele Bikes und 3. ist es ein NICOLAI. 

Ich frage mich manchmal schon, wer meinen Rahmen geschweißt hat: der Nicolai Schweißergott Sascha oder der andere Nicolai Schweißergott Torsten. Aber letztendlich fährt sich mein Bike dadurch nicht anders.
Vielleicht wäre allerdings ein Kärtchen am Rahmen mit Signatur vom Schweißer und dem Monteur auch eine schöne Sache. Ein wenig persönlicher.. Das wäre was für den "Wunschkonzert" Fred.
Gruß Maik


----------



## FlatterAugust (23. Juni 2018)

Es kommt demnächst eine Signatur-Serie von Kalle - "Welded by @Hammer-Ali"


----------



## SpessartFuchs (24. Juni 2018)

Ich wäre da auch etwas in Zweifel/ enttäuscht wenn was anderes wie Made in Germany draufstehen würd.. 

Bei meinem letzten Rad stand auch Made in Germany drauf, und es war kein Nicolai. Ich lege darauf wert  das so ein hochwertiges und hochpreisiges Rad in Deutschland hergestellt wird.
Egal ob sie woanders genauso gut schweißen oder die Endkontrolle sowieso nochmal in D durchgeführt wird.
Sonst könnte ich mir auch ein 08/15 Rad von der Stange von anderen großen Firmen kaufen.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juni 2018)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Ich wäre da auch etwas in Zweifel/ enttäuscht wenn was anderes wie Made in Germany draufstehen würd..
> 
> Bei meinem letzten Rad stand auch Made in Germany drauf, und es war kein Nicolai. Ich lege darauf wert  das so ein hochwertiges und hochpreisiges Rad in Deutschland hergestellt wird.
> Egal ob sie woanders genauso gut schweißen oder die Endkontrolle sowieso nochmal in D durchgeführt wird.
> Sonst könnte ich mir auch ein 08/15 Rad von der Stange von anderen großen Firmen kaufen.



Gibt es denn überhaupt noch andere die Wirklich Made in Germany sind


----------



## HaegarHH (24. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt noch andere die Wirklich Made in Germany sind


Was genau meinst Du damit?

Es gibt eine recht lange und in den letzten Jahren stetig wachsende Anzahl von Rahmenbauern in D, einige davon haben wohl auch MTB im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juni 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was genau meinst Du damit?
> 
> Es gibt eine recht lange und in den letzten Jahren stetig wachsende Anzahl von Rahmenbauern in D, einige davon haben wohl auch MTB im Angebot.



Spontan fällt mir da aber keiner ein...


----------



## HaegarHH (24. Juni 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da aber keiner ein...


Ich fragte ja auch noch, WAS Du genau damit meinst 

Daher eine eher allgemeine (und willkürliche) Auwahl

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de
http://www.mi-tech.de
http://www.norwid.de
http://www.gebla.de

oder z. B. sogar Patria 

https://www.patria.net/home/


oder hier im Forum bekannter

http://www.portus-cycles.de


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juni 2018)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Ich fragte ja auch noch, WAS Du genau damit meinst
> 
> Daher eine eher allgemeine (und willkürliche) Auwahl
> 
> ...




Aus der Liste sagen mir zumindest Wiesmann und Mi-Tech was.
Danke


----------



## SpessartFuchs (25. Juni 2018)

Cheetah zum Beispiel, Hergestellt im Raum Stuttgart.
Falkenjagd gibts auch noch..

Gibt schon ein paar, man muss sie halt suchen..


----------



## Mayhem (25. Juni 2018)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sollten nur die Hardtails in Bosnien geschweißt werden. Da ja alle Rahmen "trotzdem" von Nicolai sind, kam es dann wohl zu dem Crafted by Nicolai. Ich hatte bei meiner Bestellung angegeben das ich doch den Made in Germany Schriftzug haben möchte. Durch den Standortwechsel werden aber jetzt, glaube ich, wieder alle Rahmen in Deutschland geschweißt.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (25. Juni 2018)

Nöll Bikes aus Fulda..


----------



## IceQ- (25. Juni 2018)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Durch den Standortwechsel werden aber jetzt, glaube ich, wieder alle Rahmen in Deutschland geschweißt.


Welcher Standortwechsel?


----------



## Mayhem (25. Juni 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Welcher Standortwechsel?


Von Lübbrechtsen ein paar Kilometer weiter.


----------



## IceQ- (25. Juni 2018)

Und da macht der Kalle eine Rolle rückwärts nachdem er mühselig Leute "auf Nicolai Niveau" angelernt hat, die Infrastruktur von Arbeitsort, Personal, Kommunikation und Versand aufgebaut hat?

Glaube ich nicht so recht. Er hat ja angeblich keine Schweisser gefunden...


----------



## osbow (26. Juni 2018)

Bei meiner ersten Schwinge stand auch "Made in Germany". Jetzt steht da halt "Crafted by Nicolai". Von mir aus könnte da auch "Geklaut aus Luxemburg" stehen, juckt mich nicht. Das Rad fährt gut und das ist der Grund wieso ich es gekauft habe. 

Selbst im Wiederverkauf wird es dadurch den Wert nicht mindern. Die wenigsten Menschen kennen den Hintergrund dieser Label-Änderung… selbst hier im Hersteller-Forum nicht einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (26. Juni 2018)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> Cheetah zum Beispiel, Hergestellt im Raum Stuttgart.
> Falkenjagd gibts auch noch..
> 
> Gibt schon ein paar, man muss sie halt suchen..


Endlch weg vom Cheetah und Du empfiehlst es?


----------



## R.C. (26. Juni 2018)

Viel schlimmer: auf der innenseite der Streben steht jetzt 'Designed by Liebherr'!


----------



## SpessartFuchs (26. Juni 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Endlch weg vom Cheetah und Du empfiehlst es?



Ich empfehle es nicht, ich sagte nur, das es auch in Deutschland hergestellt wird.

Ich hatte aber ein Cheetah, mit Rohloff Nabe.. Bombenschwer, aber absolut zuverlässig..

Ob das nächste wieder ein Nicolai wird, weiß ich nicht, aktuell reizt mich ein Rad mit vpp Hinterbau...


----------



## bobbycar (26. Juni 2018)

SpessartFuchs schrieb:


> ... wird, weiß ich nicht, aktuell reizt mich ein Rad mit vpp Hinterbau...


Vpp ja, taugt, kommt drauf an welches.


----------



## IceQ- (26. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei meiner ersten Schwinge stand auch "Made in Germany". Jetzt steht da halt "Crafted by Nicolai". Von mir aus könnte da auch "Geklaut aus Luxemburg" stehen, juckt mich nicht. Das Rad fährt gut und das ist der Grund wieso ich es gekauft habe.
> 
> Selbst im Wiederverkauf wird es dadurch den Wert nicht mindern. Die wenigsten Menschen kennen den Hintergrund dieser Label-Änderung… selbst hier im Hersteller-Forum nicht einmal.


Sagt ja keiner, dass die Geräte jetzt schlechter sind. Ich glaube es geht nur um die Identifikation bei einem derartigen Preis und dem Fakt, dass das "Made in Germany" 20 Jahre DAS Marketing Element war. Aber das wurde ja woanders hoch und runtergebetet. Der TE hat aber auf jeden Fall ein Recht in einem Nicolaiforum das Thema von seiner Seite zu beleuchten und mitzuteilen, dass es ihn stört.

Ich empfehle als Alternative MI-Tech. Rahmen sind vergleichbar, günstiger und nochmal wahnsinniger in der individuellen Anpassung. Dabei aber ebenfalls Made in Germany, ausser Carbonrahmen die werden in Italien gefertigt.


----------



## n18bmn24 (26. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei meiner ersten Schwinge stand auch "Made in Germany". Jetzt steht da halt "Crafted by Nicolai". Von mir aus könnte da auch "Geklaut aus Luxemburg" stehen, juckt mich nicht. Das Rad fährt gut und das ist der Grund wieso ich es gekauft habe.



Das das Rad gut fährt, ist ein Grund, warum ich den Rahmen gekauft habe. Guf fahren tun aber auch viele andere.
Ein weiterer mir wichtiger Grund war, daß mein Rahmen eben Made in Germany ist (und zwar komplett). Das war eben das Herausstellungs-Merkmal aus der Masse vieler anderer Optionen.

Bosnien, Taiwan oder geklaut aus Luxemburg, wenn da nicht mehr Made in Germany steht* kann man auch einen beliebigen anderen Rahmen, der gut fährt nehmen.

Nur meine unerhebliche Meinung
n18bmn24

*nur der Schriftzug oder die Endmontage/letzte Schweißnaht zählt nicht


----------



## osbow (27. Juni 2018)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Das das Rad gut fährt, ist ein Grund, warum ich den Rahmen gekauft habe. Guf fahren tun aber auch viele andere.
> Ein weiterer mir wichtiger Grund war, daß mein Rahmen eben Made in Germany ist (und zwar komplett). Das war eben das Herausstellungs-Merkmal aus der Masse vieler anderer Optionen.
> 
> Bosnien, Taiwan oder geklaut aus Luxemburg, wenn da nicht mehr Made in Germany steht* kann man auch einen beliebigen anderen Rahmen, der gut fährt nehmen.
> ...


Also geht es dir nur um die Bestätigung? Du weißt doch, dass du mit deinem Geld einen lokalen Arbeitgeber unterstützt hast. Dann ist es doch egal, was auf der Strebe steht, oder nicht?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (27. Juni 2018)

Ich kann das schon nachvollziehen mit dem Made in Germany. Ich habe mir jetzt auch einen G16 Rahmen bestellt bei meinem Händler der mein Ion 16 ersetzen soll. Und ich habe Nicolai direkt auch eine Mail geschrieben ob bei dem Rahmen dann Made in Germany oder Crafted by Nicolai drauf steht.
Made in Germany wäre mir auch lieber, auch wenn ich dann auch kleinlich bin ;-)

So, Antwort von Nicolai: Auf den Rahmen steht nun wieder Made in Germany drauf  Dann muss der Rahmen nun nur noch kommen


----------



## IceQ- (27. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Also geht es dir nur um die Bestätigung? Du weißt doch, dass du mit deinem Geld einen lokalen Arbeitgeber unterstützt hast. Dann ist es doch etwas, was auf der Strebe steht, oder nicht?



Nein auf der Strebe steht, dass es von der Firma Nicolai oder von einer Firma nach Nicolai Standard hergestellt wurde.
Wenn du in ein "Crafted by XY" interpretierst, dass du einen lokalen Arbeitgeber unterstützt, dann ist das Designed & Engineered in XY ja auch "Lokaler Arbeitgeber". Aber das ist keine Handarbeit und materielles Gut, was in Deutschland vom Rohmaterial bis zur Veredelung hergestellt wurde.

Das ist dasselbe Gelaber wie auf vielen Geräten, wo heutzutage steht "Designed in XX, Made in YY under strict quality requirements of XX" Oder wie bei meinem Smartphone. "Engineered by Gigagset Germany, Gigaset quality approved made in China". Hoho da unterstütze ich auch einen lokalen Arbeitgeber.
Kauf doch ein Canyon - Koblenzer Firma. Lokaler Arbeitgeber unterstützt! Oder die billige Wiha Werkzeuglinien, kommt sogar aus der vietnamnesischen Stadt in der ich mal gelebt und gearbeitet habe.

Es gibt einfach einen Unterschied zwischen Entwicklung und Herstellung. Ich arbeite bei einem Bahnhersteller der Schweiz mit 7600 MA (3200 in CH) - Industrie, handwerkliche Arbeit und Materialbearbeitung, ja ein "Werkplatz" ist nunmal etwas anderes wie reines Büro Furzen. (Und ich bin ein Büro Furzer bei dem genannten Hersteller).

Nicolai hat mit dem crafted Schritt einen schlauen Schritt gemacht, weiteres Auslagern klammheimlich wird dadurch sehr leicht möglich, wenn nötig (und er wird diesen Schritt irgendwann gehen und nur noch Tailormade in Deutschland machen, die Ausrede mit den Schweissern ist Schrott, weil wir bei uns auf eine Schweisserstelle ca. 20 Bewerbungen haben - wir zahlen aber auch sehr gut - Qualität kostet).
Ein klassischer Schritt vieler Unternehmen einst taten - "made by Schiesser". "made by for XX" (Klassiker bei Lebensmitteln, wo die Herstellerkette bis tief in den Osten reicht oder bei ALDI Produkten beliebt), "swiss technology", "German Engineering". Es sind alles Kampfbegriffe, die eigentlich nur davon ablenken, dass das Endprodukt nicht mehr aus dem entsprechenden Land kommt, sondern Schlagworte wie "Schiesser, XX, Swiss, German" dafür sorgen sollen, dass man denkt man sei immernoch an einem lokalen Unternehmen. Preis hoch lassen, Kosten gesenekt. Full of Win.

Ich finds mühselig. Für mich hat Nicolai damit auch Identitätsprobleme geschaffen. Ich sage nicht, dass die Rahmen schlechter geworden sind. Aber ob ich jetzt ein Liteville oder N kaufe. Der Unterschied ist nicht mehr wirklich vorhanden.Preislich, ich vermute sogar, dass Taiwan bessere Bedingungen bietet.
Als ob der Schweisser in Bosnien mehr als 5-10€ die Stunde bekommen würde. 700€ ist der Durchschnittslohn für IT oder Bankingsektor in Bosnien, da wird N jetzt natürlich überdimensioniert mit 1400€ reinballern und die angelernte Schweisser (Sie wurden ja, O-Aussage angelernt) einfach mal das doppelte Zahlen. Man muss schon Naiv sein um sowas zu glauben. Da wird einfach richtig gespart.

Mit der Ausrede von Brexit, AfD und co. noch zu argumentieren, fand ich dann ganz schwach. Wieso hat er das denn nicht früher gemacht? Achja da gabs genug Schweisser, oder er brauchte keine? Oder was hat jetzt der Schweisser, der nicht auffindbar ist, mit der AfD zu tun? Hat die den vertrieben? Oder was der Brexit mit einer Verlagerung aus Platzgründen und Mangel an Bewerbern nach Bosnien zu tun hat? Ich werde einfach nicht schlau draus.
Aber es klingt toll "We are the people, no nations no boarders". Alle sind eine Nicolai Familie und noch schön die Mainstream Welle ausnutzen anstatt sich mit der Thematik mal ernsthaft zu beschäftigen und die Ursache, nicht das Symptom zu sehen.

Vielleicht auch besser wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Hirn und dem Unverständnis der grossen weiten Welt nicht schlau draus werde. 
Jetzt könnt ihr alle, die getriggert wurden, gerne zurückschiessen. Bitte bedenken, ich habe nirgendwo spekuliert, sondern immer ein Fakt zur Untermauerung bzw. bei Punkten die für mich Unverständlich sind eine Frage dazugestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schenkelklopfer (27. Juni 2018)

RockAddict schrieb:


> "Made in Germany" rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach den Preis und hat für mich immer noch einen hohen Stellenwert.
> Wollte ich "Made in Bosnien" hätte ich auch ein Liteville kaufen können (Ich weiß ist Taiwan).


Hättest du mal machen sollen, Taiwan ist Schland nämlich meilenweit voraus, was die Fertigung angeht.
Ist 2018 eigentlich nur noch peinlich, wenn irgendwo „Made in Germany“ draufsteht.
Ganz kurz vor Chauvinismus..


----------



## chevioso (27. Juni 2018)

Eure Für- und Gegenargumente sind alle ganz interessant.
Versteh da beide Seiten und ob die ganzen "Fakten" stimmen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



IceQ- schrieb:


> Als ob der Schweisser in Bosnien mehr als 5-10€ die Stunde bekommen würde


Da ist für mich persönlich der springende Punkt.
Zahlt N den Jungs in Bosnien einen vernünftigen (für Bosnien überdurchscnittlich guten) Lohn bzw. bereichert sich nicht an der billigeren Arbeitskraft dann wüsste ich wo ich in der Diskussion stehe. Ich persönlich unterstütze gerne ehrliche Arbeit und faire Bezahlung. In welchem Land die Arbeit verrichtet wird ist in meiner Welt Nebensache. Nur meine bescheidene Sicht..


----------



## imfluss (27. Juni 2018)

Ich würde das in etwas größeren Zusammenhängen sehen. Solange die Räder aus unserer Galaxie kommen, ist das OK.


----------



## osbow (28. Juni 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Nein auf der Strebe steht, dass es von der Firma Nicolai oder von einer Firma nach Nicolai Standard hergestellt wurde.
> Wenn du in ein "Crafted by XY" interpretierst, dass du einen lokalen Arbeitgeber unterstützt, dann ist das Designed & Engineered in XY ja auch "Lokaler Arbeitgeber". Aber das ist keine Handarbeit und materielles Gut, was in Deutschland vom Rohmaterial bis zur Veredelung hergestellt wurde.
> 
> Das ist dasselbe Gelaber wie auf vielen Geräten, wo heutzutage steht "Designed in XX, Made in YY under strict quality requirements of XX" Oder wie bei meinem Smartphone. "Engineered by Gigagset Germany, Gigaset quality approved made in China". Hoho da unterstütze ich auch einen lokalen Arbeitgeber.
> ...


Gut, du gehst davon aus, dass wenn "Crafted by Nicolai" auf der Strebe steht, der Rahmen unweigerlich oder in naher Zukunft im Ausland gefertigt wird. Das ist aber nicht mein Standpunkt. Der GF hat ja früh genug kommuniziert, dass die Fertigung/Herstellung weiterhin in D stattfindet und nicht ausgelagert wird. In diesem Fall ist es mir egal was auf der Strebe steht. 

Am Ende ist es eine betriebswirtschaftliche Entscheidung die gefällt werden muss. Entweder man geht damit d´accord, oder man sucht sich einen Hersteller der die eigenen Ansprüche befriedigt. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Deleted 225700 (28. Juni 2018)

Ach so! Wenn das so ist, durchdachter Plan, die Kärren emotionslos zu vertickern


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, dass du mit deinem Geld einen lokalen Arbeitgeber unterstützt hast. Dann ist es doch egal, was auf der Strebe steht, oder nicht?


Äusserst lokal, wenn die Arbeit ins Ausland ausgelagert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (28. Juni 2018)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Äusserst lokal, wenn die Arbeit ins Ausland ausgelagert wird


Wird sie nicht... wie oft den noch?


----------



## bastea82 (28. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Wird sie nicht... wie oft den noch?


Gut, mittlerweile ja nicht mehr.


----------



## FZ1 (28. Juni 2018)

Ich wollte auch einen Deutschen Hersteller unterstützen. Also bei Kalle bestellt. Vor 4Wochen kam das Rad mit Made in Germany Schriftzug. Ich würde es fair finden wenn (egal wer jetzt) der Hersteller sagt , der Rahmen X wird in X gefertigt und der Rahmen Y in Y. Ist wohl doch für Viele wichtig.
Apropo Canyon....kommen die Rahmen nicht aus Taiwan ?

Gruß

Leben & leben lassen


----------



## MrBrightside (28. Juni 2018)

Made in Europe fänd ich auch gut.
Viele Länder haben halt keinen so tollen Ruf. Das will kaum jemand auf dem Rad o.ä. stehen haben.

Gut finde ich es trotzdem, wenn meine Sachen aus näheren Regionen kommen, vorausgesetzt man tut der Umwelt damit einen Gefallen.

Und wenn es (Hand)Made in Germany ist, bin ich auch froh, wenn's so drauf steht, nicht zuletzt, weil ich mich bewusst dafür entschieden hab und vermutlich einen deutlich höheren Preis gezahlt hab.
Ein Mehrwert in irgendeiner Form, z.B. Ersatzteilsicherheit, Service, Beratung, gute Produktionsbedingungen... sollte bei entsprechendem Preis dazu gehören.


----------



## IceQ- (28. Juni 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Gut, du gehst davon aus, dass wenn "Crafted by Nicolai" auf der Strebe steht, der Rahmen unweigerlich oder in naher Zukunft im Ausland gefertigt wird. Das ist aber nicht mein Standpunkt. Der GF hat ja früh genug kommuniziert, dass die Fertigung/Herstellung weiterhin in D stattfindet und nicht ausgelagert wird. In diesem Fall ist es mir egal was auf der Strebe steht.
> 
> Am Ende ist es eine betriebswirtschaftliche Entscheidung die gefällt werden muss. Entweder man geht damit d´accord, oder man sucht sich einen Hersteller der die eigenen Ansprüche befriedigt. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Der GF hat kommuniziert ( in einem Katalog - nirgendwo als News!), dass sie die Hardtail Produktion (Okay anscheinend nur die Schweisser Aktivitäten, wobe das Richten und weiteres auch dazugehören muss) auslagern bzw. in eine neue Firma übergliedern. Dabei wurde Online auf MTB-News wie im Katalog zwei völlig verschiedene Argumentationen gebracht, die beide kaum der Wahrheit entsprechen können, sondern einfach passend herumliegen. (Ich pfeif auf Made in Germany, weil es ne AfD und Trump und Brexit gibt - lul!)
Bestelle ich meinen Rahmen also Online weiss ich von nix ( Auf der Website steht überall 100% Made in Germany).
Ich war blinder Nicolai Verteidiger bezüglich Produktionsort. Mich hat kürzlich einer ausgelacht, daher bin ich überhaupt nachschauen gegangen und dann war ich halt geschockt.

Dein Standpunkt kann ich auch verstehen, du vertraust der Firma Nicolai. Aber ich habe auch vielen anderen Firmen Aussagen geglaubt und bin auf die Schnauze gefallen (SRAM bspw. mit Schaltungen in Schweinfurt, DT Swiss Gabeln mit Biel, BlackBerry (Da hat mir sogar der CEO ins Gesicht gelogen) mit Produktion in Bochum)
Deswegen:
Ich schaue die letzten 30-40 Jahre der deutschen Industrie an und sehe sehr viele Parallelen. Es gibt viele Firmen, die genauso begonnen haben.
Die Welle über das "Crafted by Nicolai" wird sich legen. Die Produktion in Bosnien wird unaufällig ausgebaut und die Uhr dreht sich weiter.
Nicht, dass die Produktion in Deutschland sinken wird - diese wird weiterhin stattfinden von den Jungs, aber Spitzenzeiten und Belastungen werden dann auch irgendwann für Fullies nach Bosnien wandern, denn die können ja schon zuverlässig Hardtails.
Jemand kündigt, geht in Rente oder ähnliches - diese Stelle wird dann nicht mehr neu besetzt (Gibt ja keine Schweisser...) und so macht man das schlau Stück für Stück.

Und so machen das sehr viele Konzerne, gerade der Mittelstand.

Eigentlich ist Kalle in einer Sackgasse mit dem Move. Er hätte ehrlich kommunizieren können und müssen. Hat er nicht.

Eine Alternative zur Auslagerung wäre übrigens gewesen den Weg zu gehen, den viele Firmen wählen: Qualitatives und nicht Quantitatives Wachstum. Und hier verlässt Nicolai die Pfade, die sie ursprünglich mal berühmt gemacht hat. Er möchte wachsen und mehr Output generieren und somit mehr Umsatz und Gewinn erwirtschaften.


----------



## Paintking (29. Juni 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> die Ausrede mit den Schweissern ist Schrott, weil wir bei uns auf eine Schweisserstelle ca. 20 Bewerbungen haben - wir zahlen aber auch sehr gut - Qualität kostet).



Sorry, aber das bildet überhaupt nicht die Situation auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ab. Schweißer werden mittlerweile überall sehr gut bezahlt, weil es kaum noch welche gibt die ihr Handwerk beherrschen. Ich arbeite bei einem Kranhersteller. Unsere Schweißer sind ausschließlich aus Polen. Dies hat aber nicht den Hintergrund dass wir diese Leute nicht entsprechend bezahlen wollen, sondern einfach weil keine Schweißer mehr zu finden sind. Die Schweißer in Polen zu finden war vor Jahren auch noch deutlich einfacher. Wenn jetzt einer bei uns aufhört sind wir froh lediglich Ersatz für ihn zu finden.

Diesen Mangel an qualifizierten Schweißern hat die ganze Branche das ist leider Realität. Ich habe oft auf Fachtagungen mit anderen Verantwortlichen aus der metallverarbeitenden Industrie zu tun, von keinem habe ich bisher eine solche Aussage gehört. Egal ob kleiner oder großer Betrieb, alle suchen händeringend Schweißer. Ich war vor einigen Monaten beispielsweise bei einem großen bekannten LKW Auflieger Hersteller. Auch dort wurde mir vom Fertigungsleiter bestätigt dass sie kein Personal finden und mittlerweile in Ungarn die Schweißer rekrutieren.

Wir beschäftigen uns wegen dem Fachkräftemangel in den letzten Jahren zunehmend mit der Automation der Fertigung, weil man in vielen Bereichen einfach keine Leute mehr bekommt die was können.

Falls das in der Schweiz wirklich noch anders sein sollte dann könnt ihr euch glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Teichholz (29. Juni 2018)

Nein, ich glaube nicht das du kleinkariert bist, sondern einfach nur sehr anspruchsvoll. 

Produktion in Deutschland ist halt teuer und die meisten von uns wären sicher nicht einverstanden, für das gleiche Bike, nur weil es ein deutscher Handwerker zusammengeschweißt hat das Doppelte zu bezahlen.
Das Lohnniveau ist bei uns halt sehr hoch, weil wir alle, wie wir hier sitzen, unsere sauteuren Hobbys, wie zum Beispiel das Mountainbiken, finanzieren müssen .
Wenn man zwei Generation zurückgeht: unsere Großväter haben z. T. noch einen halben Tag für ein Brot arbeiten müssen. Vielleicht sollten einfach ein wenig bescheidener werden, was unsere Ansprüche angeht.

Ich habe übrigens auch ein sehr teures amerikanisches Bike, auf dessen Carbonrahmen Made in China steht. Hat mir beim Berg an und Berg ab fahren aber bisher noch keine Probleme bereitet


----------



## Deleted 468273 (1. Juli 2018)

Wie? Jetzt doch wieder alles aus Deutschland?
Scheint ja nur ein kurzer Ausflug zu den "Freunden" nach Bosnien gewesen zu sein...


----------



## bastea82 (1. Juli 2018)

Ja. Gab ein paar, die anfangs Bedenken hatten. Aber die hatten ja keine Ahnung mit ihrem BWL Erstsemester Stammtischwissen...


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juli 2018)

Rummenigge schrieb:


> Wie? Jetzt doch wieder alles aus Deutschland?
> Scheint ja nur ein kurzer Ausflug zu den "Freunden" nach Bosnien gewesen zu sein...



Kamen überhaupt Rahmen aus Bosnien oder war das ganze nur in der Planungs und Testphase ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 225700 (3. Juli 2018)

"Made with Slivovitz" das ist es! Heureka!


----------



## RockAddict (4. Juli 2018)

Rummenigge schrieb:


> Wie? Jetzt doch wieder alles aus Deutschland?
> Scheint ja nur ein kurzer Ausflug zu den "Freunden" nach Bosnien gewesen zu sein...



Den kurzen Ausflug haben die gemacht um mein Rad zu fertigen.
Danach dachten die sich, "so jetzt hat er es ja, alle wieder nach DE"


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Juli 2018)

Tada...

Anhang anzeigen 748124 Anhang anzeigen 748127


----------



## write-only (4. Juli 2018)

Sogar mit Schweißnaht-Autogramm am Oberrohr...


----------



## Teichholz (4. Juli 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Tada...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 748124 Anhang anzeigen 748127



Ähem, hüstel hüstel
Darf ich fragen, ob die Abbildung die Kettenstrebe zeigt und ob die Inschrift „made in Germany“ tatsächlich  quasi „Kettenstreben -Höhe“ hat?  Geschätzte Höhe der Lettern 1-1,5 cm? 
In diesem Falle würde ich das Bike nicht kaufen. Ist ja, wie soll ich sagen, irgendwie peinlich oder?  Erinnert mich irgendwie an Centurion: „German MTB Pioniers“ auf dem Oberrohr


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Juli 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Ähem, hüstel hüstel
> Darf ich fragen, ob die Abbildung die Kettenstrebe zeigt und ob die Inschrift „made in Germany“ tatsächlich  quasi „Kettenstreben -Höhe“ hat?  Geschätzte Höhe der Lettern 1-1,5 cm?
> In diesem Falle würde ich das Bike nicht kaufen. Ist ja, wie soll ich sagen, irgendwie peinlich oder?  Erinnert mich irgendwie an Centurion: „German MTB Pioniers“ auf dem Oberrohr



Ja. Steht auf der Kettenstrebe.
Verstehe nicht ganz warum das ein Grund zum nicht Kaufen sein sollte


----------



## Teichholz (4. Juli 2018)

Kein Problem. Ich schrieb ja „Ich“ würde das Bike nicht kaufen. Finde es persönlich etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Würde auch keinen Elfer mit festmontiertem 30 cm hohem Heckflügel fahren. Da fehlt mir in gewisser Weise das Understatement


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Juli 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich schrieb ja „Ich“ würde das Bike nicht kaufen. Finde es persönlich etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Würde auch keinen Elfer mit festmontiertem 30 cm hohem Heckflügel fahren. Da fehlt mir etwas das Understatement



Naja. Immerhin scheint der Schriftzug noch so Dezent zu sein das du dem auf dem Bild vom Ganzen Rahmen nicht gefunden hast.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (4. Juli 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich schrieb ja „Ich“ würde das Bike nicht kaufen. Finde es persönlich etwas zu dick aufgetragen. Würde auch keinen Elfer mit festmontiertem 30 cm hohem Heckflügel fahren. Da fehlt mir in gewisser Weise das Understatement



Das "Made In Germany" wird aber seit jeher in der Größe auf die Strebe gefrässt. Bei artgerechter Haltung fällt das nicht mehr auf, wenn sich der Dreck auf dem Hinterbau sammelt. Ein 911er mit/ohne Heckflügel könnte dieses Feature niemals bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teichholz (4. Juli 2018)

Sorry, wollte keinen zu nahe treten mit meinem Post. 
Pfannenschlag: ein Elfer mit dem Schriftzug ‚Made in Germany’ anstelle von ,Carrera RS‘ - seitlich auf der Tür, - wäre natürlich der Kracher


----------



## IceQ- (24. Juli 2018)

Paintking schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das bildet überhaupt nicht die Situation auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ab. Schweißer werden mittlerweile überall sehr gut bezahlt, weil es kaum noch welche gibt die ihr Handwerk beherrschen. Ich arbeite bei einem Kranhersteller. Unsere Schweißer sind ausschließlich aus Polen. Dies hat aber nicht den Hintergrund dass wir diese Leute nicht entsprechend bezahlen wollen, sondern einfach weil keine Schweißer mehr zu finden sind. Die Schweißer in Polen zu finden war vor Jahren auch noch deutlich einfacher. Wenn jetzt einer bei uns aufhört sind wir froh lediglich Ersatz für ihn zu finden.
> 
> Diesen Mangel an qualifizierten Schweißern hat die ganze Branche das ist leider Realität. Ich habe oft auf Fachtagungen mit anderen Verantwortlichen aus der metallverarbeitenden Industrie zu tun, von keinem habe ich bisher eine solche Aussage gehört. Egal ob kleiner oder großer Betrieb, alle suchen händeringend Schweißer. Ich war vor einigen Monaten beispielsweise bei einem großen bekannten LKW Auflieger Hersteller. Auch dort wurde mir vom Fertigungsleiter bestätigt dass sie kein Personal finden und mittlerweile in Ungarn die Schweißer rekrutieren.
> 
> ...


Ihr habt in Deutschland den Mangel, weil eure Bedingungen oftmals einfach mies sind - wir haben 3/4 der Bewerbungen beim Schweissen nämlich aus Deutschland. Schweizer gibt es auch nicht wie Sand am Meer die gut schweissen können.

Was ihr teilweise an Abgaben habt, an Arbeitsbedingungen vorweist - das würde ich mir auch nicht mehr antun - da ist Asiate nicht mal mehr weit weg. Das man in Ungarn rekrutiert anstatt die Jobs attraktiv zu gestalten ist ein aktuelles, typisches deutsches Phänomen. Ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass die Welt stehen bleibt und genau das wird aber gemacht.

Und ja bei uns ist der "Mangel" auch vorhanden, aber wir haben ein Ausbildungssystem was anderes wie das Deutschlands ist und auch exzellente Bedingungen für Ausbildungsberufe hat.

Nachtrag: Wie sieht es denn so bei euch mit folgenden Worten aus? Freie Fitnesscenterwahl oder gleicher Beitrag für eine andere Sportart nutzen, Unterstützung der privaten Krankenversicherung, Mitarbeiter des Monats Events (Abstimmungspool, Geschenk meist Gutschein für Kino, Parfumerie, Restaurant etc.) , Freitagnachmittag Bier(Natürlich finanziert von der Abteilung - ersten zwei Runden), jeden Tag frisches Obst und Snacks, Gratis Kaffee aller Art, Gleitzeitmodell mit Langzeitferienmöglichkeit, vergünsties/gratis Mittagessen höherer Qualität, Gehtaltsvorschussmöglichkeit, Gehörschutz, Arbeitsschutz etc. vollständig gestellt, sichere Pensionskasse, Kindergarten bezahlt oder bei spezieller Wahl unterstützt.  in meinem Fall GA(schweizer Bahncard 100) zu 50% finanziert usw... nein ich arbeite nicht bei Google.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Juli 2018)

@IceQ- Junge Junge... Jetzt würde ich gern wissen wo du herkommst und wo du arbeitest.


----------



## FZ1 (24. Juli 2018)

............mist , merke gerade wie schlecht es mir geht


----------



## guru39 (24. Juli 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> @IceQ- Junge Junge... Jetzt würde ich gern wissen wo du herkommst und wo du arbeitest.


Ich tippe Schweiz


----------



## IceQ- (16. August 2018)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> @IceQ- Junge Junge... Jetzt würde ich gern wissen wo du herkommst und wo du arbeitest.


Sorry nicht gesehen. Ach das bekommst du bei jeder modernen Firma.

Aber ich arbeite in mit einem asiatischen Vertrag, aber in CHF bezahlten und in CH versteuerten Gehalt für eine Firma im Bereich Bahntechnik weltweit. Augen öffnen. rumschauen. selber entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (16. August 2018)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ach das bekommst du bei jeder modernen Firma.


Kriegst du eben nicht.
Aber schön, dass alle anderen Firmen dann nicht modern sind


----------



## S-H-A (23. Dezember 2019)

Wie sieht das denn nun aus? Gibt es den Standort in Bosnien noch? Fänd ich ja nicht schlimm, aber die HP wäre dann ja Irreführung....


----------



## Helius-FR (23. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Wie sieht das denn nun aus? Gibt es den Standort in Bosnien noch? Fänd ich ja nicht schlimm, aber die HP wäre dann ja Irreführung....


Wo hast du denn die ganze Zeit geschlafen ?


----------



## S-H-A (23. Dezember 2019)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die ganze Zeit geschlafen ?



Hab mich nie ernsthaft mit Nicolai beschäftigt. Nun habe ich eines geordert... Hast du da auch Infos für mich?


----------



## Rockyalex! (23. Dezember 2019)

Schön, dass du eins bestellt hast. (Auch ohne alle News/Gerüchte/Kalle persönlich --zu kennen...) 

Kommt dann aus Deutschland ??.


----------



## hardtails (23. Dezember 2019)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Ihr habt in Deutschland den Mangel, weil eure Bedingungen oftmals einfach mies sind - wir haben 3/4 der Bewerbungen beim Schweissen nämlich aus Deutschland. Schweizer gibt es auch nicht wie Sand am Meer die gut schweissen können.
> 
> Was ihr teilweise an Abgaben habt, an Arbeitsbedingungen vorweist - das würde ich mir auch nicht mehr antun - da ist Asiate nicht mal mehr weit weg. Das man in Ungarn rekrutiert anstatt die Jobs attraktiv zu gestalten ist ein aktuelles, typisches deutsches Phänomen. Ihr könnt nicht erwarten, dass die Welt stehen bleibt und genau das wird aber gemacht.
> 
> ...



Deshalb lässt eure verrein auch die richtige Arbeit von Subunternehmer in Deutschland machen


----------



## S-H-A (23. Dezember 2019)

Rockyalex! schrieb:


> Schön, dass du eins bestellt hast. (Auch ohne alle News/Gerüchte/Kalle persönlich --zu kennen...)
> 
> Kommt dann aus Deutschland ??.



Auch wenn nicht, hab da vollstes Vertrauen in das Qualitätsbewusstsein. Fand es nur interessant. Also ist jetzt wieder alles am neuen Standort gebündelt? Passt schon besser zu Nicolai. Könnte auch in Polen sitzen, egal. Find es nur nett das da alles in House läuft. Deswegen mag ich auch Hope... Dass, das was geht, selber produziert wird.


----------



## Helius-FR (24. Dezember 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Auch wenn nicht, hab da vollstes Vertrauen in das Qualitätsbewusstsein. Fand es nur interessant. Also ist jetzt wieder alles am neuen Standort gebündelt? Passt schon besser zu Nicolai. Könnte auch in Polen sitzen, egal. Find es nur nett das da alles in House läuft. Deswegen mag ich auch Hope... Dass, das was geht, selber produziert wird.


Jap. Alles kommt aus dem neuen Standort.


----------

